# PvP erfolge für die kinderwoche !?



## Demitrie (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen 




wer fehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

wer auf ein bg geht muss nunmal damit rechnen umgehauen zu werden. egal, was er anhat, oder ob er was macht.
wenn du also den erfolg haben willst musst du halt auf bg's gehen, und wenn dus nicht verstehst: n kill gibt nen ehrenhaften sieg und ehre. also ist es für manche wohl genug anreiz, dich umzuhauen, auch wenn du nichts machst.


----------



## Sargpeip (1. Mai 2009)

Aye >.<

Ich bin reiner PVP Spieler, aber der PvP Erfolg für den Meta is einfach Sick

Ich hab für den Turm im Alterac geschlagene 7 Stunden gebraucht (32 Avs), weil Ally und Horde nicht in der Lage sind kooperativ zu Spielen

Wenn jemand das Gör draußen hat, seh ich doch, dass derjenige den Erfolg machen will, und einige mich dann mit den Anderen im BG, dass man die Allianz (in meinem Fall) tappen lässt, dann zurück tappt, dann wieder die usw....

Kann ja nich so schwer sein, oder? ^^

Lg von Onyxia EU PvP


----------



## nerkin (1. Mai 2009)

irgendwie müssen die auch ihre ehre und so kriegen.
Könntest ja auch nur ein ganz gewiefter sein der nur so tut als ob er den erfolg machen will und sie dann von hinten abmurckst.


----------



## Demitrie (1. Mai 2009)

ich würde dem bg lieber fern bleiben aber ich werde ja von blizzard zu gezwungen


----------



## Kremlin (1. Mai 2009)

Du beschwerst dich, dass du in einem BG umgehauen wirst!?

O_o


----------



## Anduris (1. Mai 2009)

omg LOL! 
geh halt nicht aufs Schlachtfeld! 
Ist doch klar, dass dich keiner in Ruhe lässt! -.-


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Mai 2009)

Na, heute nacht war's ganz einfach, da waren ALLE nur darauf aus die Erfolge zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerkin (1. Mai 2009)

ein bisschen anstrengung muss ja schon sein um Erfolge zu kriegen^^


----------



## Trinex (1. Mai 2009)

anstrengen ja, pvp spielen nein, für mich ist der metaerfolg damit gestorben. ich bin kein pvp spieler, will kein pvp spielen und auch nicht dazu gezwungen werden.


----------



## Demitrie (1. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es nur zum kotzen das man von Blizzad zum pvp gezwungen wird . ich beschwere mich nicht das ich umgauen werde... ich will nur endlich dieses scheiss archivment machen


----------



## shandron (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur zum kotzen das man von Blizzad zum pvp gezwungen wird . ich beschwere mich nicht das ich umgauen werde... ich will nur endlich dieses scheiss archivment machen



Hör doch auf zu heulen.
Ich kann PVE  nicht ab, aber muss auch den König Ymiron umhauen für den Metaerfolg.
Na und? Who cares?


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. Mai 2009)

Finds auch beschissen, dass Blizz jetz hier son PVP-Kack fürn Meta-erfolg reinpackt...Im Warsong warten jetz beide seiten darauf, dass jemand von der anderen seite versucht sich die flagge zu holen, damit man den umbolzen kann um den erfolg zu machen...dadurch dass beide seiten darauf warten, kommt diese situation nicht zustande und das ist echt scheisse...


----------



## Vadesh (1. Mai 2009)

Ich lach mich tot. Blizzard zwingt Euch nicht, PvP zu machen.
Wenn ihr den Erfolg wirklich wollt, dann geht ihr halt ins PvP. Wenn ihr PvP sooo sehr hasst, dass ihr nicht ins BG geht, dann kriegt ihr halt auch keinen Erfolg. 
Ich freu mich, dass die ganzen "PvEler" für diese Erfolge ins BG gehen. Gestern auf diesem Weg relativ leicht den Erfolg "Abrisskugel" geholt. 
Warum sollte ich auch jemanden in Ruhe lassen, nur weil irgendein Kind ihm folgt? Ehre ist Ehre. Die meisten verlassen das BG direkt wieder, wenn sie ihren Erfolg haben und wenn das viele machen, dann ist das BG ruiniert. Darauf habe ich wiederrum keine Lust und mache es diesen Leuten (natürlich der gegnerischen Fraktion) so schwer wie möglich.


----------



## Melih (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ich würde dem bg lieber fern bleiben aber ich werde ja von blizzard zu gezwungen



hol dir halt nicht den Titel, ganz einfach
und wenn du auf den Lila Drachen aus bist, pech gehabt


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Mai 2009)

Pff... ist doch kein PvE Erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

Dont feed the troll


----------



## Karuna (1. Mai 2009)

shandron schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu heulen.
> Ich kann PVE  nicht ab, aber muss auch den König Ymiron umhauen für den Metaerfolg.
> Na und? Who cares?



Ist aber schon ein Unterschied -  da gehste halt mal fix ne halbe Stunde nonhero durchrushen, must Dich nicht mit anderen Spielern drum prügeln usw. Dieser PVE-Erfolg ist auch für den abgeneigtesten PVP-Spieler ohne größeren Aufwand ruck-zuck zu erledigen. Die PVP-Geschichte nicht. Und genau hier liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## SicVenom (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg



xD
nachdem ich das mit den pvperfolgen gelesen hab, hatte ich auch keinen bock auf den titel. also hol ich mir nur die pets und friere morgen meinen acc ein


----------



## Rins (1. Mai 2009)

Du willst den Erfolg bzw. den Titel, der halt beide Arten beinhaltet und beschwerst dich das du das nich gebacken kriegst? *kopfschüttel*
HALLO??? "Erfolge" sollten ja schon mit n bisschen mehr Anstrengung verbunden sein... btw bin ich auch kein großer PvP-Fan, aber entweder ich machs halt wenn mir der Titel so wichtig is oder lass es. Wo liegt das Problem?
Ab sofort mecker ich auch jeden an, der mich im BG umholzt, kann ja echt nich sein...


----------



## Cerboza (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer mit Hasenohren usw aufs bg geht hat nichts anderes als den Tot verdient, auch wenn er den Erfolg will.
Ich will auch möglichst schnell viele Abzeichen usw für PvP Rüstung, verliert deshalb die Horde mit absicht?
Kein wunder das WoW immer einfacher wird bei solchen Spielern..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (1. Mai 2009)

lol ihr beschwert euch das man PvP machen muss ??? Man muss auch Pve machen um den Erfolg zu bekommen darüber könnten sich die PvPler auch beschweren


----------



## vampirkuss (1. Mai 2009)

Oh mann wieviel schwachsinnige Antworten!!!!!!

Das hier ist eine  berechtigte Frage, was das solle mit dem PvP Scheiß.

Das hat nichts mit Kinderwoche mehr zu tun, geschweige denn werden die Schlachtfelder wieder voller. 
Für Leute die nie PvP machen oder gamacht haben ist es fast unmöglich es zu schaffen., da der Zeitaufwand die Grenzen springt oder (wie es mir ging) die Lust an WoW verging.



Und liebes Buffed team warum ist es nciht möglich die Leute in diesem Forum zu sperren die nur schwachsinn reinschreiben. Davon gibt es ja genug.
Ich schau immer weniger in dieses Forum wegen den dummen Kommentaren. Da gibts bessere Foren wo das nicht so stark ist oder darauf geachtet wird.


----------



## Borbarad86 (1. Mai 2009)

WoW ist in erster Linie ein PVE-orientiertes Spiel, vielleicht gibts deswegen mehr PVE Erfolge und herausforderungen. Schau dir mal den PVP anteil von WoW an 5 BG's, Arena und 1k Winter ansonsten ist alles PVE. PvP ist ein kleiner Zusatz von WoW mehr nicht. Und leveln musste auch im pve also brauchen sich die Pvpler nicht zu beschweren. Spielt halt ein PVP orientiertes Spiel.


----------



## Vadesh (1. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema Zeitaufwand:
Ein Mitglied meiner Gilde, seines Zeichens "PvEler" hat die PvP-Erfolge der Kinderwochen in knapp einer Stunde gemacht. Mit einer relativ guten PvP-Gruppe kein Problem, es sei denn man hat echt 0 Ahnung davon, wie man diese Erfolge holt. Wenn man mit einer "schlechten" Gruppe den Erfolg im Turm Utgarde machen will, kann es auch passieren, dass man dort eine Stunde festsitzt. Somit wären der PvE-Teil und der PvP-Teil der Kinderwoche in etwa gleich lang. 
Gäbe es den PvP-Teil nicht, dann wäre der Metaerfolg der Kinderwochen wohl in 1 - 2 Stunden locker zu schaffen, und das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Sie Mondfest, das dauert eine ganze Weile bis man alle Ahnen abgeklappert hat und so ist es auch gut. Ist doch sowieso doof, wenn nach einem Jahr jeder Horst mit dem Protodrachen für den Obererfolg rumdüsen würde. Also entweder akzeptiert ihr, dass ihr auch mal eine Runde PvP macht für Euren Protodrachen, oder ihr lasst es einfach sein.


----------



## Talhea (1. Mai 2009)

shandron schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu heulen.
> Ich kann PVE  nicht ab, aber muss auch den König Ymiron umhauen für den Metaerfolg.
> Na und? Who cares?



Da gibt es aber noch einen Unterschied. Den König kannst du in einer Gruppe umhauen und dir wird es angerechnet. Im PvP muss ich die Flagge selber erobern, da reicht es nicht, wenn einer aus der Gruppe die Flagge erobert hat. Alterac fehlt mir auch noch, im Auge des Sturms habe ich auch lange gebraucht, weil niemand in der Lage war, dass man sich mit der Flagge abwechselt.


----------



## Harmonaf (1. Mai 2009)

ach gott ihr stellt euch an.. entweder ihr macht einfach bissl pvp oder ihr lasst es. ich hab jedes BG einmal gespielt und hatte den erfolt.
blizz zwingt euch pvp zu machen? wer bitte zwingt euch denn wow zu spielen? bekommt ihr ne anzeige von blizz wenn ihr nicht spielt? wohl kaum.
ich finds auch scheise das ich in so ne kack ini muss für den erfolg? ja und? dann geh ich halt einfach in die ini und hol den erfolg oder ich lass es einfach.
seid ihr alle wirklich schon so verweichlicht?
man man man.


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Es ist ziemlich leicht in Ws eine Flagge zu holen =)  n bisschen kreativ sein, richtigen Weg wählen bla bla bla, habt ihr keine Gilden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub da braucht auch jeder den Erfolg. Genauso wie der in Av.

Und wenn man nicht den Skill zusammenbringt, so eine einfache aufgabe zu überwältigen ...
n/c

Und wie schon fast alle in diesem Thread geantwortet haben -> ZU einfach solls nicht sein ^^


----------



## nerkin (1. Mai 2009)

was ist daran denn so schlimm wenn Blizzard halt eben mal versucht beide Seiten PvP und PvE zu verbinden.
Könnte jetzt auch rumheulen das es keine Legendären sachen über pvp zu ergattern gibt oder sowas.


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Legendary PvP Itemz ... wtf 2,6k Wertung inc xD

Sry das ich vom Thema abschweife aber .... *träum*


----------



## 8-) (1. Mai 2009)

ich glaub hier haben viele nicht begriffen, dass wow eigentlich ein pve spiel ist...


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

/w Blizzard, ihr penner, y führt ihr PvP in WoW ein?!


----------



## SixNight (1. Mai 2009)

Omg wie kann man sich deswegen so in die hose machen ?


----------



## ChAzR (1. Mai 2009)

also echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch wohl klar das wenn man aufn bg geht umgenatzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is doch der sinn davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Klar xD Battlegrounds sind Selbstmord Gebiete und übelst gefährlich.#
Sollte man sperren, und Reppkosten gibts auch ne ganze Menge *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lydell (1. Mai 2009)

Also soviel Spaß wie heute hatte ich NOCH NIE im PvP.
Nagut ich spiele seit Wotlk draußen ist nur noch PVE agierend als Krieger-Tank.
Aber HEUTE war alles anders.

Warsong, beide Seiten Campen an Ihren Basen und warten bis einer die Flagge holt.
Nun gut einmal kam es vor das die Ganze Horden Truppe In die Ally Base rannte dort alle Allianzspieler umgenietet hatte und die Flagge hollte - dies 3 mal bis der Bg gewonnen war.
Mal machte dies die Allianz mal die Horde.

....
Ich wurde von Schurken angegriffen die erst Kopfnuss auf mich wirkten. (50% energie dannach haben)
Und meinen Tank Krieger dannach mit Hinterhalt angriffen (0% Energie...kein Zerhacksägeln) um dannach mit zweischlägen umgenietet wurden.
....

Nungut mittlerweile in ca 3/4.Std habe ich zwei Erfolge bis auf Alteracturm einnehmen, Warsong Flagge tappen, abgeschlossen UND um die 63.000 Ehre und diverse Marken gefarmt.

*Warum kann nicht jeden Tag PvP-Kinderwoche sein? *(rofl)


----------



## Aran_rexxar_druid (1. Mai 2009)

pff!
die pvpler werden zu pve gezwungen!
und zwar öfter, als die pveler zu pvp.
zb kinderwoche --> turm utgarde
oder mondfest --> in xy instanzen


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Jop, es gibt wirklich viele PvE Qs für die Events. Und bisher hat sich kein PvPler darüber beschwert.
Aba wenn auch nur 1 Schandfleck von diesem 'fu pvp' im Archievement auftaucht:

Whinewhinewhine

MfG Anni


----------



## tatoonchen (1. Mai 2009)

So, ich wollt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Ich find´s im Prinzip nicht schlimm, das man PvP zu einem erfolg brauch, war ja zu einigen anderen Festlichkeiten auch kein Thema, aber die Art der Erfolge finde ich zum brechen. 
Ich bin reiner PvE Spieler und habe, "Asche auf mein Haupt", keinen blassen schimmer von PvP. 
Ich also heute 5 Stunden versucht einen erfolg der Kinderwoche zu bekommen und? 
Nada, Nichts! Wenn es wenigstens gehen würde, das der Erfolg mit der Gruppe geht oder sowas. 
Ich hab sicher 100 Hordler gekillt und 5 mal Alterac gewonnen und was nützt es mir? 
Ich hab dank dem Erfolgsgedöns schon 20 k Ehre rumgammeln die ich für nichts brauch., von den Abzeichen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Und nein, ich habe keine Gilde die mit mir geht, weil wir eine sehr kleine Gilde sind, und ich hab auch keinen Draht zu einer imba Pvp Gruppe...........
Das wird dann wohl der erste Meta seit Einführung sein den ich nicht schaffen werde. Sehr schade.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Mai 2009)

Aran_rexxar_druid schrieb:


> pff!
> die pvpler werden zu pve gezwungen!
> und zwar öfter, als die pveler zu pvp.



In einem ursprünglich und ultimativ auf PvE ausgelegten Spiel nicht weiter verwunderlich, findest du nicht?


----------



## Nicglush (1. Mai 2009)

hatte im av zum glück ne alli eule im bunker, die immer für jeden hordler wieder retappt hat und wir haben sie in ruhe gelassen^^ gibt auch noch soziale spieler (=   (auch wenn der vllt nur auf den 50türme def erfolg aus war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lestara (1. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele sowohl PvE als auch PvP gerne, dafür sammle ich aber nicht wie doof die Erfolge, nur um ein Jahr später wie geschätzt 90% aller anderen Spieler dann mit dem Drachen rumfliegen zu können.

Ich meine, Wer sich das freiwillig antut, jeden einzelnen Erfolg abzuklappern, nur um ein Jahr später ein Mount zu haben, zu denken, das er nen toller Hecht is, weil er den hat, und am nächsten Tag flatten alle anderen Spieler auch damit rum (Is ja nich jeder morgens schon online).

Aber weil es ja heißt, daß der "scheiß PvP Kram" da wegmuss: Wieso muss ich für den Nobelgarten Erfolg als PvP'ler dumm durch die ganze Pampa rennen? Wieso liegen die Eier nich auch z.B. im Alteractal rum?

WoW WAR mal ein reines PvE Spiel, mit BC, der Arena, der Idee auf E-Sports, sowie die hauseigenen Blizzard Turniere ist WoW zu einem Spiel geworden, was beiden Seiten Spaß macht. Sicherlich is das rumgenerfe und gebuffe was Blizzard betreibt um beides zu balancen der falsche Weg, darum gehts aber nun nicht. Wenn ein Spieler sich in WoW ganz dem PvE verschrieben hat und PvP nun halt einfach nicht machen will, dann muss er mit seiner Entscheidung ebenfalls in Kauf nehmen, das Ihm einige Erfolge einfach verwehrt bleiben werden.

Wo haben die PvP'ler dnen einen "Ausgleich" für die Hero ini Erfolge und den damit resultierenden Drachen? Oder die Erfolge für Ulduar? Das sind 2 Erfolge, an denen ein reiner PvP Spieler nur müßig vorbeigeht, ein reiner PvE'ler sich aber 2 Flugmounts sichern kann, für die es KEINE Alternative im PvP gibt. Und dann wird geweint weil EIN einziger Erfolg einen PvE'ler in ein Schlachtfeld leitet?

Seid froh das die ganze PvP Fraktion nicht anfängt zu heulen weil sie 2 Drachen nicht bekommen kann, einfach weil es PvE Erfolge sind! Aber ich seh schon die PvE'ler dann schreiben "Tja, willste, dann mußte halt machen" genauso wie es die PvP'ler nun bei diesem Erfolg tun.


----------



## Genker (1. Mai 2009)

Lestara schrieb:


> Ich spiele sowohl PvE als auch PvP gerne, dafür sammle ich aber nicht wie doof die Erfolge, nur um ein Jahr später wie geschätzt 90% aller anderen Spieler dann mit dem Drachen rumfliegen zu können.
> 
> .....
> 
> Seid froh das die ganze PvP Fraktion nicht anfängt zu heulen weil sie 2 Drachen nicht bekommen kann, einfach weil es PvE Erfolge sind! Aber ich seh schon die PvE'ler dann schreiben "Tja, willste, dann mußte halt machen" genauso wie es die PvP'ler nun bei diesem Erfolg tun.



Genau meine Meinung....
Ich danke dir!


----------



## Cypress2308 (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man wird nicht dazu genötigt sondern *DU NÖTIGST DICH SELBER* indem du dich dazu entschließt den Erfolg zu machen. Lass den Erfolg doch einfach aus oder bist du so geil drauf "Patron" zu heissen??!


----------



## araos (1. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube das eigentliche thema war nich ob da ein pvp erfolg rein soll oder nich, sondern eig warum das soziale verhalten der spieler gegen 0 geht

Ich selber hasse auch diese "Bis aufs Blut Mentalität", wenn man einem anderen spieler noch sehr klar symbolisiert das man ihm nichts will, bekommt man erst recht einen reingedrückt >.<


----------



## Bren McGuire (1. Mai 2009)

Ich find's ja immer wieder lustig, was hier so geschrieben wird.

Z.B., dass man mit ner guten PvP-grp den Erfolg in einer Stunde machen kann. Da haben wir doch schon mehrere Probleme. Wie viele gute PvP-Gruppen man tatsächlich findet, liegt ja auch mal am Server. Mein Server ist im PvP beispielsweise nicht besonders berühmt, da wird das schon schwer. Und selbst wenn es gute Gruppen gibt, glaubt ihr, die nehmen jeden Noob mit, nur weil der Erfolge machen will? Mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Und dazu, dass man als Hardcore-PvP-ler nach Burg Utgarde muss: als Hardcore PvP-ler hat man wahrscheinleich fast das komplette PvP-Set und selbst mit einer durchschnittlichen Gruppe mit gleichem Equip rusht man durch die Heros locker durch.
Ein PvE-ler ist jedoch in einem BG völlig verloren, ohne die entsprechnde Ausrüstung ist man nichts als Kanonenfutter. Wer keine Abhärtung hat, ist so schnell down, dass er kaum gucken kann. Also muss ein PvP-Spieler EIN MAL in eine Instanz und das wars. Ein PvE-ler muss weiß-Gott-wie-oft in BGs und es kann sein, dass dabei nix rausspringt. Irgendwie nicht so ganz gerecht...

Und da alle nur die Erfolge wollen, werden mache BGs praktisch unspielbar. Ich war eben so 20 Mal im Auge des Sturms, ausnahmslos alle verloren und keiner(!) hat den Erfolg bekommen. Es stehen immer 5-10 Mann in der Mitte und das war's dann auch. Wenigstens verliert man dann meistens schnell^^ (und ja, ich spiele auf Seiten der Allianz :-)

Wie man an den Ausführung leicht ersehen kann, bin ich gegen diesen PvP-Erfolg. Ich hoffe, dass Blizz hier ähnlich verfährt wie bei dem Erfolg mit den Herzen, dass man z.B. nur noch eins der vier Ziele erfüllen muss oder dass der Erfolg zum Erreichen des Metaerfolgs ganz rausgenommen wird.


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Owned PvE ;/ 

/sign Lestara and /cheer
Patron sowieso gammliger Titel und Protodrachen sind häzzlig =) meine Meinung die zwar niemand hören wollte, aba ich post se trotzdem =)


----------



## Fr3ak3r (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ironie]andere spielen auf pvp server und werden genötigt in eine instanz zu gehen um den erfolg zu bekommen, kann ja wohl nicht sein!!![/ironie]


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Schonmal nen PvP Tank gesehen?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (1. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Schonmal nen PvP Tank gesehen?



schonmal was von dualskillung gehört?!


----------



## Nimmue (1. Mai 2009)

Ich finds ganz gut, dass auch PvP mit reingenommen wird, bin zwar PvP Gegner, aber egal^^

Was nur nervt ist AV... ich komm gar nicht so schnell zu den Flaggen hin mit meinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Du schriebst Gear nicht Skillung ;(
PvE - auch schonmal was von Dualskillung gehört?


----------



## Grashalmzähler (1. Mai 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Gestern auf diesem Weg relativ leicht den Erfolg "Abrisskugel" geholt.



zu schlecht um das gegen richtige pvp'ler zu schaffen? übel selfpwn würd ich sagen


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Mai 2009)

Was man sich hier von manchen Leuten alles anhören muss lässt einem die Sprache verschlagen.
Ein Erfolg, heißt nicht "Erfolg" weil man mit Kleid und Hasenohren iwo hinspaziert und ihn sich in 2 Minuten abholt, sondern weil man etwas dafür tun soll ... 

Und nur weil einer Dieser im PvP-bereich stattfindet geht hier so ein Drama los, Wow is schon seit langem kein reines PvE-Spiel mehr, wer das immernoch so sieht hat meiner Ansicht nach eine beschränkte Sichtweise. 

Ich selbst bin auch kein großer Freund des PvP's gebe ich gerne zu, aber ich tu mir die 3-4 Std die es vllt mal braucht um die 4 Aufgaben zu erfüllen an, da es nunmal inzwischen zum Spiel gehört sich auch mal mit anderen Spielern anzulegen und nicht immer nur Stumpf auf einen NPC einzuhaun. Wer den Erfolg wirklich haben will setzt sich auch dafür ein und jammert nich über Alles was einem nich passt.

Gruß Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (1. Mai 2009)

PvP ist leider zur Zeit unspielbar , da stehen allys und horde an der fahne und winken sich zu -
mir egal sofort drauf auf jeden mit nem Waisenkind - glaub nicht das Blizz sich das so gedacht sondern das man was tun muß dafür - gibt halt viel ehre mit stamm diese Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Redday (1. Mai 2009)

der violette protodrache is für mich abgehakt. hab keine lust mich dafür stundenlang in langweiligen bgs rumzuquälen und auf pvp-niveau zu begeben. is ungefähr genauso dümmlich, wie wochenlang auf den zeitverlorenen protodrachen zu warten und makro zu spammen.
schade, dass blizzard pvp zur voraussetzung für den erfolg macht.

aber soviel, wie da jetzt weltweit darüber gemotzt wird, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das noch rausgepatched wird.


----------



## lokker (1. Mai 2009)

egal was blizzard macht, es wird immer gemeckert. Es gibt wirklich nicht die kleinste Änderung ob gut oder schlecht, über die nicht gemeckert wird. Wie ein Haufen Kleinkinder.... Ein Wunder das diese Firma für Euch noch Content rausbringt.


----------



## vr35i (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ich würde dem bg lieber fern bleiben aber ich werde ja von blizzard zu gezwungen




wenn ich das schon wieder höre oder besser lese ich werd gezwungen 
steht irgendwo das du es machen musst ne 
es ist deine freie entscheidung es zu machen und wenn du es machen willst must halt auch mal ins bg gehen 
aber so ist der mensch mit nichts zufrieden 
ein mal es ist alles zu einfach dann  ist es  doch zu schwer


----------



## 50Cent200 (1. Mai 2009)

Also alle die jetzt geschrieben haben, dass der Erfolg rausgepatched werden soll, weil sie einmal RICHTIG ihren Char spielen müssen, sollten einfach gebannt werden!! Durch solche Leute ist WoW das geworden, was es jetzt ist. Was ist daran so schlimm? Macht ihr das, wenn ihr arbeitet auch, z.B. wenn der Cheff sagt, man solle essen holen(oder was weiß ich ^^)? Sagt ihr im dann, nö hab ich kein Bock drauf, mach doch selber? Wie hier schon viele geschrieben haben, machts oder lasst es sein -.- Ich weiß eh nicht, wieso Blizzard Erfolge eingeführt hat, bringen irgendwie nichts, aber das ist etwas anderes!

So far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crescent (1. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch gegen das pvp-achievement fürs meta-achievement. wer keine pvp-ausrüstung hat, hat quasi kaum eine chance. 
es wäre alles halb so schlimm, wenn man das achievement wenigstens in einer gruppe (einer klickt, alle bekommen es) machen könnte. aber das geht ja leider nicht... naja, echt schade.


----------



## tatoonchen (1. Mai 2009)

50Cent200 schrieb:


> Also alle die jetzt geschrieben haben, dass der Erfolg rausgepatched werden soll, weil sie einmal RICHTIG ihren Char spielen müssen, sollten einfach gebannt werden!! Durch solche Leute ist WoW das geworden, was es jetzt ist. Was ist daran so schlimm? Macht ihr das, wenn ihr arbeitet auch, z.B. wenn der Cheff sagt, man solle essen holen(oder was weiß ich ^^)? Sagt ihr im dann, nö hab ich kein Bock drauf, mach doch selber? Wie hier schon viele geschrieben haben, machts oder lasst es sein -.- Ich weiß eh nicht, wieso Blizzard Erfolge eingeführt hat, bringen irgendwie nichts, aber das ist etwas anderes!
> 
> So far
> 
> ...




Also wenn mein Chef von mir als Sekretärin verlangt ich soll mal eben ein Flugzeug bauen, dann sage ich nein, das kann ich nicht. es entspricht einfach nicht meiner Qualifikation. Und das tut auch leider das PvP nicht. Der vergleich mit dem nicht wollen ist ja echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen............


----------



## Collatus (1. Mai 2009)

PVP ist nunmal bestandteil von wow wie pve auch findet euch mit ab


----------



## Redday (1. Mai 2009)

50Cent200 schrieb:


> Also alle die jetzt geschrieben haben, dass der Erfolg rausgepatched werden soll, weil sie einmal RICHTIG ihren Char spielen müssen, sollten einfach gebannt werden!! Durch solche Leute ist WoW das geworden, was es jetzt ist.



anderen ne flagge vor der nase wegschnappen, abgeben, bg verlassen ist für dich also RICHTIG spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 50Cent200 (1. Mai 2009)

Na und mir ist gerade nichts besseres eingefallen! Aber es geht jetzt nicht um das Beispiel, meinst du als PvP'ler wird man überall mitgenommen? Es gibt auch Leute, die denken, dass PvP'ler kein dmg machen und sie direkt wieder kicken, wenn sie PvP-Gear besitzen und dann mit der Aussage, dass man sich bitte PvE-Gear besorgen soll bevor man PvE spielen will.
Aber naja die Leute, die hier rumheulen, sollen es einfach lassen oder einfach mal Spaß am Spiel haben und nicht alles so eng sehen, denn es ist ein Spiel und bleibt immer ein Spiel!


----------



## quik'Silver (1. Mai 2009)

Angenommen ich wär reiner PvPler: 
"MIMIMIMIMI!!!!!!!!111111111 ZOMFG SCHEISS BLIZZARD ALTER! ICH MUSS NACH TURM UTGARDE UM DEN METAERFOLG ZU BEKOMMEN!!!??? 
BEHINDERT?!?!?!?!?!?! 
ICH WERD ZUM PVE GEZWUNGEN, SEIT IHR DUMM ODER SO??"

So far. Und bitte hört auf über PvP zu whinen.
Es macht auch nicht jeder PvPler gerne PvE, aber das intressiert euch ja nicht. (Btw: Ich bin PvEler)
Und heult verdammt nochmal nicht rum wenn man halt den ganzen Spielinhalt nutzen muss um weiterzukommen. Ausserdem sind es oftmals die PvEler, die sich besser mit
der Geschichte  von Warcraft auskennen... Und zwischen welchen beiden Fraktionen herrscht immernoch einer der größten Kriege, die Azeroth je gesehen hat?


----------



## 50Cent200 (1. Mai 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> anderen ne flagge vor der nase wegschnappen, abgeben, bg verlassen ist für dich also RICHTIG spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja da hätte Blizz das etwas geschickter machen sollen und den Erfolg dann immer am Ende des Bg's zu rechnen sollen, man bekommt zwar die Nachricht, einem zugeschrieben wird er dann aber erst, wenn das Bg zu Ende ist. Mit dem richtig spielen meine ich einfach nicht wie im PvE immer eine Taste kloppen und ein bisschen nach rechts oder links bewegen(ja bei manchen Bossen ist das anders, aber meistens so wie geschrieben), sondern mal ein bisschen zu lernen, was man im PvP so alles mit seinem Char machen kann. Weil es auch Attacken gibt, die einem nichts im PvE bringen, aber im PvP! So meine ich das!


----------



## Morcan (1. Mai 2009)

Collatus schrieb:


> PVP ist nunmal bestandteil von wow wie pve auch findet euch mit ab



Eigentlich sollte es ein PvE-Spiel sein...


----------



## Hoku (1. Mai 2009)

Mich hat dieser PvP-Erfolg auch ziemlich gefrustet (bin selber kein großer PvP-Fan) und habe ihn auch noch nicht so ganz hinter mir, aber da heißt es: Augen zu und durch, wenn einem der Erfolg wichtig ist. Wenn nicht, lässt man's halt sein und gut is.


----------



## quik'Silver (1. Mai 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es ein PvE-Spiel sein...



Nein. Die grossen PvP- und PvE-Inhalte wurden beide erst zu Classiczeiten dick nachgepatcht. 
Wenn man den Großteil des Spiels an Metaerfolgen messen will, findet man nur leicht weniger PvP-Erfolge 
als PvE. Der Rest ist ein Zwischending.


----------



## Hamburgperle (1. Mai 2009)

ich will den Titel Gladiator ... ist total unfair, daß blizz mich zwingt, dafür Arena zu machen ... Sauerei ... so ein Zwang und den Verräter der Menschheit will ich auch haben, will aber nicht nach Naxx rein ... so ein scheiß Zwang in diesem Spiel  ... ... "ironie off"


----------



## Illian1887 (1. Mai 2009)

Genau solche Leute wie dich habe ich immer Abgeschossen heute.

Wieso soll ich mir das PvP durch euch Erfolgelamer wegnehmen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

PvP > PvE =)
Ersteres ist wohl einfach zu anspruchsvoll. Und wenn das klauen einer Flagge, das laufen zum Flagroom und das leaven des Bg´s doch sooo leicht is - y jammern dann alle deswegen? =)

Vll. habt ihr keine Gilden, aba Freunde habt ihr doch schon die vll. ma mit ins Bg gehen und euch dabei helfen =)


----------



## Schlaubel (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab die flagge der horde 5x aufgenommen direkt wieder fallen gelassen horde hat mich nich gekillt sowas geiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gerne geholfen und die haben sich /bedankt und /bejubelt...ich find das toll^^


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Love u xD 
/danken ^^

War zwar nicht dabei, aber so ne sozialheit von beiden Seiten kommt selten vor =)


----------



## araos (1. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Love u xD
> /danken ^^
> 
> War zwar nicht dabei, aber so ne sozialheit von beiden Seiten kommt selten vor =)



/sign


----------



## Anni®! (1. Mai 2009)

Ich sag nur - bringt es hinter euch! 
Man kriegt es doch fertig 3-4 std von dem 1-2 Wochen langem Event ab zu zweigen oder? Wenn ihr dann den Erfolg habt könnten die PvEler doch mal drauf stolz sein was geleistet zu haben wofür man wirklich Skill braucht =) 

PvP gehört numa zum Spiel World of Warcraft, und besagtem MMORPG isses egal ob ihr nu PvE liebhaber seid oder nicht


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2009)

Meine eigene Meinung dazu ...

Nicht die anderen Spieler sind  an dies und dem schuldig.
Schlachtfelder etc. sind nunmal eben solche, wo nicht gerade die Friedenspfeife geraucht wird.
Ich lasse mich zwar auch ungerne umhauen, but so what ...

Schuld an diesem Unmut und solchen Topics sind nicht die Spieler - 
es ist Blizzard mit der gloreichen Idee des jetzigen Erfolgsystems.

Wo man nur liest geht es nur noch um diese statistischen Erfolge, nicht mehr um reelle Erfolge.
So ist nunmal aber die Entwicklung bei WoW. ...

Liebt es oder hasst es!^^


greetz


----------



## Oolie (1. Mai 2009)

auf nem pve-server gezwungen zu werden pvp zu machen ist das letzte von blizzard... da sammel ich lieber 3 jahre am stück die SCHEISS HAUSTIERE!!!! wer meint ich müsste damit rechnen, da pvp ja bestandteil des spiels sei, kann mal ganz fix nach hause gehen. denn wozu kann ich mir aussuchen, ob ich auf nem pve oder pvp server zock?


----------



## youngceaser (1. Mai 2009)

schonmal an pvp spieler gedacht die keinen bock haben für die weltevents in heros gehen zu müssen und da habe ich keinen rumheulen sehen


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2009)

Du wirst doch auf keinem Server zu nix gezwungen -
es ist und bleibt ein jedem selber überlassen, was sie/er macht.

Es ist Deine eigene Entscheidung - nix weiter!


----------



## Snake28 (1. Mai 2009)

Einige scheinen ein ernsthaftes Problem zu haben wenn sie glauben das Blizzard sie zu etwas zwingt. Als ob jemand mit ner Waffe hinter ihnen stehen würde und sie abknallen täte wenn sie kein PvP machen. Dann macht den erfolg doch nicht, ist doch nur nen Spiel.


----------



## Nync (1. Mai 2009)

auch auf die Gefahr das das schonmal geschrieben wurde:
Ist doch egal. PVP gehört genauso zum Spiel wie Qsts absolvieren. Und wenn jetzt einer keine Lust hat qsts zu machen weil er davon schon zuviele im Leben gesehen hat wird derjenige einige Erfolge auch nicht bekommen.

Ich finde das ganze gut. Denn dadurch macht man mal wieder Dinge, die man vorher vlt nie oder lange Zeit nich mehr gemacht hat. Und die Aufgaben in den BG´s sind auch für einen ungeübten PVP´ler schaffbar


----------



## Maxugon (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur zum kotzen das man von Blizzad zum pvp gezwungen wird . ich beschwere mich nicht das ich umgauen werde... ich will nur endlich dieses scheiss archivment machen


Wirst du gewzungen den Metaerfolg zumachen?Ich krieg das kotzen ey


----------



## Rasgaar (1. Mai 2009)

hab den Erfolg in knapp 1.5 Stunden gehabt...

Arathi ist ein kinderspiel, einfach ne gegnerische flagge tappen... das ergibt sich sogar ausm Spiel raus...
warsong hatte ich zugegeben einfach glück das mir einer vors Schwert gerannt ist mit unserer Flagge der wohl nicht so viel vom Spiel verstand und erst noch kein anderer mir die Rückgabe der Flagge streitig machte =)
alterac hatte ich ne Allyschurkin die gedulig und brav immer zurück getappt hat wenn ein Hordler den Turm geholt hat - bei einer Warteschlange von rund 12 Hordler... =)
auge des sturms hat sich auch irgendwie ergeben grad... 

ist schon ein bisschen glückssache, aber gross pvp machen musst du wirklich nicht dafür.....

da hatte ich mehr mühe mit der Ini, mit einer gruppe hero rein und die wollten noch unbedingt den erfolg beim zweiten boss... also da fröhlich 3 mal gewiped... ;P


----------



## Talhea (1. Mai 2009)

Im Moment sieht das auf dem Schlachtfeld doch so aus:

Auge des Sturms:
Alle rennen zur Flagge, es wird höchstens eine Base geholt um die Flagge irgendwo abzugeben.

Alteractal:
Hordler und Allis wechseln sich an einem Turm ab, um die Flagge zu tappen.

Warsongschlucht:
Alles bleibt in der Base stehen und wartet bis ein Hordler die Flagge holt, damit man die zurück erobern kann.

Also liebe PvPler, ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr daran Spass habt.

Ich höre den ganzen Tag nur: Diese scheiß Kinderwochen.

Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass man PvP machen muss, sondern dass es nicht als Gruppe gewertet wird, man muss die Flaggen persönlich erobern.


----------



## Komicus (1. Mai 2009)

Talhea schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass man PvP machen muss, sondern dass es nicht als Gruppe gewertet wird, man muss die Flaggen persönlich erobern.



Genau das isses, vielleicht klappt das ja auf anderen Realmpools mit dem "miteinander" hin und her tappen aber als ich heut 3h Alterac gemacht hab...40 Leute die alle auf einmal den erfolg im Bg wollen, wer als erster klickt und den erfolg bekommt wird von mindestens 35der40 anderen spieler angemacht die mit am Turm standen, er wird gegenseitig beleidigt und in der zeit rennt die Allianz fast ohne gegenwehr durch zu Drek´Thar und wieder alle am meckern das keiner ausser er selbst ahnung vom BG haben weil keiner defft und alle,mit ihm,an der Flagge steht und rumheult.Auge des Sturms das selbe, Warsong...5mal gewonnen, jedesmal 3-0 weil die garnich bis an die flagge gekommen sind -.- Wenn ich gern und viel pvp machen würde wärs kein Ding, aber so als gelegenheitsPvP´ler wie mich wär der erfolg schon schön wenns in der Gruppe oder wenn man dabei steht reichen würde...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur zum kotzen das man von Blizzad zum pvp gezwungen wird .


Du wirst nicht gezwungen PvP zu machen. Wer einen Erfolg will muss nunmal die Anforderungen erfüllen.
Meckern PvP spieler weil sie für die neuen protodrachen nach ulduar müssen ? nein

Btt: Wer in ein Schlachtfeld geht muss damit rechnen gekillt zu werden.


----------



## 50Cent200 (1. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es besser, dass es jeder einzeln machen muss, denn sonst wär man ja wieder nach einem Bg fertig und das ist ja dann auch wieder "zu schnell"! AUßerdem seid doch froh, dass es solche Event, sogar mit Abwechslung(PVE und PvP) gibt. Blizz hätte die ganzen Event's auch einfach rauslassen können, aber nein sie wollen EUCH beschäftigen, von daher verstehe ich soetwas echt nicht.


----------



## ANubiZzz (1. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keiner zwingt dich den erfolg (pvp) zu machen!

Du willst den meta erfolg ergo den Drake? ja?  Dann tuh was dafür und spring über deinen eigenen schatten!


----------



## Lichtdrache (1. Mai 2009)

nun mich intressiert so ein  vio drache net  so sehr.

wenn du den erfolg und drachen willst geh dann bg ansonnsten machs wie ich und meide es.


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2009)

Geil wie du rumheulst weil du aufs BG gehst... Ich geh jetz dann auch ins Bordell und heul rum das Prostituierte mit mir Säkz machen wollen >.<


----------



## Arthasishere (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin überzeugter PvP Spieler und um effektiv Gold zu farmen muss ich Questen, also PvE betreiben. Unverschämtheit *Ironieoff*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (1. Mai 2009)

find den pvp - erfolg gut, immer nur pve is doch blöd, mal was für pvp'ler.
sollten aber mal mehr pve'ler ins bg kommen, irgendwie noch zu wenig, leicht verdiente ehre xD


----------



## Chiary (1. Mai 2009)

Oh je, ich HASSE PvP, ich bin dafür einfach nicht gut genug und immer schnell überfordert.
Ich seh mich morgen, wenn ich die Erfolge angehe, schon gefühlte 200000 mal in die Tischkante beissen weil ich mich mal wieder viel zu dämlich angestellt habe und mich irgendein Alli in den Staub schickt.
Wenn ich dieses Kind nicht auch noch neben mir laufen lassen müsste hätte ich vielleicht eine kleine Chance nicht als PvP Depp vom Dienst aufzufallen.
Aber so? Da steht mir doch schon zum Start vom BG in großen Lettern auf die Stirn geschrieben :"Ich bin ein Noob, klatscht mich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, was solls, wer Erfolge haben will muss leiden...oder lernen.
Je nach Gusto.
Und wer weiss, vielleicht finde ich ja noch Gefallen am PvP.

Morgen weiss ich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestara (2. Mai 2009)

Ihr kapierts nich oder?

*Wer sich dazu entschließt, rein PvE zu betreiben nimmt damit WISSENDLICH in Kauf, einige Erfolge nunmal nicht erreichen zu können, selbes gilt für PvP.

Willst du diesen Erfolg trotzdem, mußt du dich halt in Gefilde begeben, welche dir normalerweise nicht zusagen, also quasi "in den sauren Apfel beißen".*

Außerdem: im PvP gehts nunmal nicht darum, den Gegner am Leben zu lassen, denn jeder Gegner den ich im AV z.B. vorbeilasse hat die potentielle Möglichkeit, für seine Gruppe einen Friedhof oder Turm zu tappen, und damit meiner Gruppe vielleicht den Sieg noch zu nichte zu machen.

Wer den Drachen will, muss halt diesen Erfolg machen, wer den Drachen (oder auch Tiotel) nicht will dem kanns doch egal sein!

Ich sags auch gerne nochmal: heulen die PvP ler weil sie en roten / blauen / oder den Ulduar Protodrachen nicht bekommen weil es PvE Erfolge sind? NEIN, also KOPP ZU!!


----------



## todesstern (2. Mai 2009)

hmm du schiesst den vogel ab junge 
beklagst dich das du umgenietet wirst im BG? hast du noch alle beisammen?
meist du nur weill du im tunten outfit da rum hüpft tut dir keiner was?


DU gehst ind BG = PVP = low bobs wie du werden umgenietet


----------



## Gulwar (2. Mai 2009)

Man kann 1.000 Argumente für und wider PvP Erfolge anführen.
Ich z.Bsp. fände es geschmackslos Waisenkinder mit aufs Schlachtfeld zu nehmen. Andererseits ist es legitim von Blizzard, PvP (das in WoW ohnehin nichtt den besten Ruf hat) zu fördern, damit es nicht ganz einschläft.
Aber das eigentliche wichtige liegt wie immer in dir. Wenn du meinst du brauchst einen Erfolg dieser Art (der irgendwann eh Geschichte ist) dann beiß die Zähne zusammen, mach brav PvP und reg dich zuhause im Keller darüber auf oder hau Sandsäcke.
Oder: Schau deine Frau / Freundin oder Freunde an (alternativ Mann oder Freund), erkenne was dir wirklich wichtig ist und pfeif auf die Achievments.
Und übrigens: Solltest du zu der Sorte Menschen gehören die z.Bsp. mit einem (häßlichen) Protodrachen gerne den Flugmeister in Dalaran zustellen, nur damit sie Beachtung finden - vergiss es einfach. Die meisten Spieler ignorieren dich nur und pfeifen auf deine Titel und Achies. So einfach ist das


----------



## Pobbsi (2. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Man kann 1.000 Argumente für und wider PvP Erfolge anführen.
> Ich z.Bsp. fände es geschmackslos Waisenkinder mit aufs Schlachtfeld zu nehmen. Andererseits ist es legitim von Blizzard, PvP (das in WoW ohnehin nichtt den besten Ruf hat) zu fördern, damit es nicht ganz einschläft.
> Aber das eigentliche wichtige liegt wie immer in dir. Wenn du meinst du brauchst einen Erfolg dieser Art (der irgendwann eh Geschichte ist) dann beiß die Zähne zusammen, mach brav PvP und reg dich zuhause im Keller darüber auf oder hau Sandsäcke.
> Oder: Schau deine Frau / Freundin oder Freunde an (alternativ Mann oder Freund), erkenne was dir wirklich wichtig ist und pfeif auf die Achievments.
> Und übrigens: Solltest du zu der Sorte Menschen gehören die z.Bsp. mit einem (häßlichen) Protodrachen gerne den Flugmeister in Dalaran zustellen, nur damit sie Beachtung finden - vergiss es einfach. Die meisten Spieler ignorieren dich nur und pfeifen auf deine Titel und Achies. So einfach ist das



/sign 

Wobei ich mich frage, ob einige Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard nicht irgendwie zu viele Blütenpollen eingeatmet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anstatt auf "schnelle" Erfolge zu bauen, hätten sie sich ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben können und uns in die Weiten von Azeroth schicken können (such deinem Weisenkind ein Haustier, welches du erst zähmen musst)


----------



## Ultimo01 (2. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ganz ehrlich ich würd dich auch umhauen....


----------



## Prudenceh (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch keine PvPlerin und habe nicht mal das nötige Equip dafür. Und als Stoffi bin ich eh Opfer für die Allies. Aber ich hab es mit beiden (Mage & Priest) geschafft, den PvP-Erfolg zu holen. Mit ein bischen guten Willen, starken Nerven viel Zeit und noch einer guten Gruppe (gerade in WS nützlich) schafft man das.

Und kämpfen mußt Du mit oder ohne Hasenohren!


----------



## serialdead (2. Mai 2009)

ich als pvp spieler find das i.O aber zur Zeit wird nicht "normal" gespielt 
@auge des sturms stehen beide fraktionen nur in der mitte rum und warten bis der gegner mit flagge kommt dann gehen sie alle auf einen ^^ und naja man sieht nur noch waisenkinder hab aber die erfolge schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (2. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Man kann 1.000 Argumente für und wider PvP Erfolge anführen.
> Ich z.Bsp. fände es geschmackslos Waisenkinder mit aufs Schlachtfeld zu nehmen. Andererseits ist es legitim von Blizzard, PvP (das in WoW ohnehin nichtt den besten Ruf hat) zu fördern, damit es nicht ganz einschläft.
> Aber das eigentliche wichtige liegt wie immer in dir. Wenn du meinst du brauchst einen Erfolg dieser Art (der irgendwann eh Geschichte ist) dann beiß die Zähne zusammen, mach brav PvP und reg dich zuhause im Keller darüber auf oder hau Sandsäcke.
> Oder: Schau deine Frau / Freundin oder Freunde an (alternativ Mann oder Freund), erkenne was dir wirklich wichtig ist und pfeif auf die Achievments.
> Und übrigens: Solltest du zu der Sorte Menschen gehören die z.Bsp. mit einem (häßlichen) Protodrachen gerne den Flugmeister in Dalaran zustellen, nur damit sie Beachtung finden - vergiss es einfach. Die meisten Spieler ignorieren dich nur und pfeifen auf deine Titel und Achies. So einfach ist das


fördern ? willst mich verarschen die habens noch mehr kaputt gemacht weil 75% der spieler beider seiten hinten deffen weil sie den erfolg wollen und der rest nichtmal die chance hat die flagge zu holen gegen eine übermacht


----------



## peddy3008 (2. Mai 2009)

Huhu

hm also ich finde das alles nicht so schwer.Wir haben uns mit der Horden Seite ganz einfach und still geeinigt.Erst die dann wir und 
schon waren wir fertig.Ok vielleicht nicht ganz der Sinn bei dem Soiel aber es geht schon hihi.
Ich denke das Blizz das trotzdem abändern sollte.
Wenn es Spiler gibt die nunmal kein PvP machen wollen dann ist das doch ok und man sollte sie nicht dazu zwingen denke ich.
Genauso andersrum.
Ich denke das es schon andere Möglichkeiten gibt die sie einbauen könnten.

lg anji


----------



## Littelbigboss (2. Mai 2009)

es ist keiner gezwungen das zu machen


----------



## king1608 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss garnicht was ihr habt..seid doch froh sonst habt ihr euch über den Leichten Content beschwert xD jezt müsst ihr halt mal wieder was tun für die erfolge..JUHU endlich nichts mehr für Casuals !!^^

mfg,
king1608


----------



## Psychopatrix (2. Mai 2009)

An alle die schreiben sie werden von Blizzard zu PVP genötigt obwohl sie es nicht wollen....


Euch treibt doch nur die Puure Achievment > Gratismount gier ... Blizzard nennt euch ganz Fair den Preis für die dinge. ich Finde es Ganz ok solche bedingungen für Erfolge zu machen.
Aber an alle die nur wegen Erfolg nun "friedlich" fahnen abklatschen mit der gegenfraktion ... ihr seit Erfolgsharer die den sinn nicht Kapiert haben ;-)


----------



## Rabaz (2. Mai 2009)

Die Tendenz dass sie pvp nicht nur als Möglichkeit anbieten, sondern uns alle da hinprügeln wollen ob wir wollen oder nicht, gibts doch schon lange und mich kotzt es auch an. Angefangen hats mit der Arena S1 -> übermächtige epics für eine Stunde/Woche einsatz, sogar nackt und afk machbar.

Liegt doch auf der Hand warum. Pvp-"Inhalte" nachzuschieben kostet an Aufwand so gut wie nix im Vergleich zu sonstigem content. Man gräbt ein paar alte Texturen aus, macht auf die stats überall 'plus 10' und fertig ist der nächste Satz Möhren dem all die Esel wieder 3 Monate lang hinterher laufen. Man muss keine Gegenden oder Inzen oder Geschichten entwerfen, man stellt nen Kampfmeister irgendwo auf ne Apfelsinenkiste und fertig.


----------



## Littelbigboss (2. Mai 2009)

genau Psychopatrix so seh ich das au


----------



## Chiril (2. Mai 2009)

Ka, obs schon gesagt wurde, aber für den Erfolg ist man auch gezwungen PvE zu machen, was mich als PvPler äußerst stört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Mai 2009)

Es ist nervig ja aber da ich ab und gerne PVP mache ist das nicht schlimm das einzig schwere ist der turm erfolg da man schnell sei nmuss aber sonst ^^ easy going.. und die 20mi nwird man ja wohl haben


----------



## Pluto-X (2. Mai 2009)

Meine Güte so ist das halt.
Die BGs gehören genauso zum Spielinhalt wie alles andere auch.
Wer damit nicht klarkommt soll die Erfolge halt nicht machen.
Ich finde gerade die Konfrontation mit der gegnerischen Seite macht Spass davon kanns ruhig mehr geben.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Imanewbie (2. Mai 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> An alle die schreiben sie werden von Blizzard zu PVP genötigt obwohl sie es nicht wollen....
> 
> 
> Euch treibt doch nur die Puure Achievment > Gratismount gier ... Blizzard nennt euch ganz Fair den Preis für die dinge. ich Finde es Ganz ok solche bedingungen für Erfolge zu machen.
> Aber an alle die nur wegen Erfolg nun "friedlich" fahnen abklatschen mit der gegenfraktion ... ihr seit Erfolgsharer die den sinn nicht Kapiert haben ;-)



? Ich glaub du verstehst es nicht.

Wie du schon festgestellt hast gehen die Leute nur ins PVP Gebiet um es für die Erfolge zu bekommen. Wieso sollten sie sich dann ned mit der anderen Fraktion verabreden wie sie es am schnellsten und gemütlichsten machen? Wenn du einen erfolg haben willst sei es jetzt pvp oder pve wirst ja auch den einfachsten und schnellsten Weg wählen und ned über 3 Häuserecken zum Ziel kommen wollen. 

Dann gibts sagen wir mal 5 Leute die den Erfolg haben wollen und 5 die nur PVP machen wollen. Die 5 für den Erfolg campen in der Base (in ws) und es wird zu einer Qual für beide Seiten weil das Schlachtfeld nie zu ende geht weil beide Seiten nur am campen sind.

Die einzige Möglichkeit schnell einen rüber rennen lassen 5mal die flagge holen und freigeben und dann sind die 5 Erfolgshäscher wieder raus und ihr habts euer geliebtes Schlachtfeld.

mfg


----------



## .Côco (2. Mai 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Es ist nervig ja aber da ich ab und gerne PVP mache ist das nicht schlimm das einzig schwere ist der turm erfolg da man schnell sei nmuss aber sonst ^^ easy going.. und die 20mi nwird man ja wohl haben



Wieso muss man für Turm schnell sein? oO
Hab ich was verpasst?

Ich hab auch nicht mehr richtig bock auf hc´s weil die einfach scheisse langweilig und nichtmal ansatzweise anspruchsvoll sind. War ne 30min. sache inkl. Gruppe suchen und hinfliegen. also lang hat das nicht gedauert.

Die Pvp sachen dagegen schon. Pvp KANN Spass machen, aber wenn man nur wegen den Erfolgen dadrin ist definitv nicht. Support oder das eigentliche BG macht imo keine Sau mehr sondern alle Tappen entweder wie die irren Flaggen oder gehen im Auge mit 6 Leuten auf einen Flaggenträger :/

Ich hab gestern so 20k ehre nur für die Erfolge bekommen....daran sieht man wie lange das etwa gedauert hat.


----------



## Randor2 (2. Mai 2009)

Also, ich bin auch absoluter PVP gegner, und hab mir das richtig übel vorgestellt mit dem Erfolg.
Witziger weise hab ich aber sehr wenig Zeit aufwenden müssen:

1 BG für die Warsongschlucht
2 BGs fürs Arathibecken
1 BG fürs Altheracgebierge
2 BGs fürs Auge des Sturms

Von daher wars akzeptabel.

Ach ja ich bin Hexer ohne irgendein PVP Teil und somit eher Futter für die ganzen PVP Cracks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Mai 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> 1 BG für die Warsongschlucht
> 2 BGs fürs Arathibecken
> 1 BG fürs Altheracgebierge
> 2 BGs fürs Auge des Sturms
> ...




naja fast ^^ 


3 BGs für die Warsongschlucht (im 2 zwar zurückgebracht aber Weisen nicht draußen grummel)
1 BG fürs Arathibecken
3 BGfürs Altheracgebierge
1 BGs fürs Auge des Sturms

und full PVP Equp heißt atte 2sek mehr zum tappen hehe


----------



## Leesan (2. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber das hier ist fakt:
Weißt du wie du mich damit schon wieder ankotzt. Wenn d in ein Bg gehst wirst du von mir umgehauen ob du nichts hast oder ob du da nur rumstehst.
Zudem könnte ich dir dafür sowas von aufs Maul hauen deine Fraktions Mitglieder so im stich zu lassen es ist immernoch ein BG ob du pvpler oder pvler bist ist mir egal du betrittst es und hast somit auch die Aufgabe bestmöglich zu helfen und nicht nur dumm rumzustehen.


----------



## Firemagican (2. Mai 2009)

Ich fand den Erfolg auf den ersten Blick auch be...scheiden, da ich eher ein PvE Spieler bin. Es hat auch dann tatsächlich mehrere Stunden gedauert, den 4-teiligen einzuheimsen. Im Nachhinein war es aber auch mal eine Herausforderung und ich freute mich umso mehr, als ich den Erfolg endlich bekam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Tipp: Mit einigen Gildenmitglieder in der Gruppe ist es sogar ganz witzig)


----------



## Argolo (2. Mai 2009)

Bei den Achievment bekommt PvP in WoW eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## Rasson (2. Mai 2009)

Naja wie wärs denn noch mit ner einstweilligen verfügung weil dich wer im pvp umkloppt also ich denke damit muss man einfach rechnen ich mach ja auch net gern pvp aber habs gemacht für den kleinen orc jungen^^ und natürlich Für die Horde!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber naja solange da nicht steht "Sammle in einer schlacht 3 flaggen ohne zu sterben" oder "Tötet Vandar Sturmlanze allein unbuffed während alle 4 Türme noch stehen" Ist es eigentlich akzeptabel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1234black (2. Mai 2009)

Öhm dazu ist das Bg ja das das man sich gegenseitig umbringt und wenn es dir mit den Erfolg nicht passt dann lass es einfach ^^


----------



## Ginkohan (2. Mai 2009)

shandron schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu heulen.
> Ich kann PVE  nicht ab, aber muss auch den König Ymiron umhauen für den Metaerfolg.
> Na und? Who cares?




Das ist ja wohl im Gegensatz zum PvP das Billigste.
Für den Erfolg muss man nichtmal auf hero in die Instanz und du musst nicht den Todesstoß setzen also laber nicht so einen Mist.
Für die PvP Erfolge musst du alles selbst machen, es reicht nicht wenn ein Schlachtzugsmitglied dies tut, dann bist du noch davon abhängig auf was für einem Realmpool du spielst, wenn du das Glück wie manch anderer hat und für PvP genau auf der falschen Seite spielt dann hast du die Aka.

Der Erfolg juckt mich ansich nicht eher dass der zum Meta gehört und somit für den Proto von Nöten ist.
Die PvP Spieler selbst sollte der Proto garnicht kratzen da du auf BGs den eh nicht rausholen kannst.
Somit ist ein PvP Spieler der sich über PvE Erfolge beschwert entweder kein Reiner PvP Spieler oder ein ganz einfacher Proll.


----------



## deathmagier (2. Mai 2009)

ich find das für beide seiten ziemlich daneben einerseits musste ich mit meinem pve char pvp machen obwohl ich dazu 0 bock hatte

andererseits kann ich mit meinem pvp char kein normales bg mehr machen weil alle nur noch hinter den erfolgen her sind ich find da hat blizz ziemlichen mist gebaut


----------



## Shadria (2. Mai 2009)

Also m.E. ist der Erfolg "Eine harte Schule" einfach nur Mist.

Die PvE-Spieler beschweren sich das sie in ein BG "müssen" und die PvP-Spieler beschweren sich das 1. kein normales BG mehr möglich ist und sie 2. selbst in eine Instanz "müssen" um den Erfolg zu erreichen.

Als PvP-Spieler mal 1 Std. zu investieren und mit einer Rnd-Gruppe den Boss zu legen ist ja wirklich simpel... aber als PVE-Spieler die Erfolge im BG zu erreichen ist schon - gelinde gesagt - der Wahnsinn. Man muss sehr, sehr oft in ein BG und braucht eine Menge Glück um alles schaffen zu können. Ein Erfolg der auf soviel Glück basiert ist einfach doof finde ich. Das hat weder was mit Können noch mit der Investition von Zeit zu tun.... beides Faktoren auf die es m.E. ankommen sollte bei Achievements.

Diese Achievement macht den PvE-Spielern den Spielspaß kaputt und den PvP-Spielern genauso!

Falls nun jemand kommt und sagt "...du musst ja das Achievement nicht machen..."... dem sage ich nur: doch... ich muss! Es ist ein innerer Zwang!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (2. Mai 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> ? Ich glaub du verstehst es nicht.
> 
> Wie du schon festgestellt hast gehen die Leute nur ins PVP Gebiet um es für die Erfolge zu bekommen. Wieso sollten sie sich dann ned mit der anderen Fraktion verabreden wie sie es am schnellsten und gemütlichsten machen? Wenn du einen erfolg haben willst sei es jetzt pvp oder pve wirst ja auch den einfachsten und schnellsten Weg wählen und ned über 3 Häuserecken zum Ziel kommen wollen.
> 
> ...



Du hast mein text nicht verstanden ...

Mir geht es ums Spiel ... und ich habe eine Xbox360.... dort gibts auch Achievmetns ... es gibt Leute die Spielen echt nur wegen den Achievments gewisse Spiele.
Ich Kaufe mir nur Spiele auf die ich Bock hab .. und nicht die wos massig gratis Achievments gibt.

Das Problem an dem PVP Achievment ist das es den normalen PVP Spielern das spiel vermiest gerade wegen so Leuten wie dem TE... deshalb würde ich es sogar begrüssen solche leute zu Bannen für ne Stunde die nur rumstehen .... den für mich ist das gleichschlimm wie Ehre-Leacher


----------



## ~Kanye~ (2. Mai 2009)

also bei mir wars ganz einfach bg joinen erfolg holen und ins nächste bg ! 


Mfg Matrone Veloa


----------



## Doenerman (2. Mai 2009)

Find es auch recht komisch !!!

Gehtst ins BG und schaust dir die Gegend an, und die kommen und hauen dich ???

Mir völlig Unverständlich ???


Wie kann man nur, man sieht doch das du kein PvP willst ???



Ps: Sinnlos Thema Nr. 5674


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (2. Mai 2009)

ich weis net, als selten pvp spieler hatte ich an sich nur bissl bammel vor dem ws teil, denn da muss man eben das glück haben grad da zu stehen und die flag zurückzubringen, hat allerdings auch wie alle anderen erfolge im jeweils ersten BG geklappt, daher np.

ansonsten sollte man sich nicht groß beschweren als pve spieler, wenn man bedenkt wieviele andere pve aktionen den pvplern abverlangt werden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Mai 2009)

ist nunmal so wie es ist.....


----------



## Tyrnaar (2. Mai 2009)

Ich kann es auch nicht befürworten, dass für den Erfolg PvP verlangt wird...
Denke, dass es auch den PvPlern nicht unbedingt schmeckt, sich mit den Erfolgsjägern herumschlagen zu müssen.
Trotzdem sind die Erfolge irgendwie schaffbar, besonders wenn man einen Paladin spielt und sich nicht zu fein ist, eben die Teufelshörner aufzusetzen und dem, der gerade vor einem anfängt die Flagge/den Turm zu tappen mit einer gezielten Hand des Schutzes einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen... fies aber effektiv.


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2009)

Das einzig knifflige ist Alteractal und WS der rest ist pipifax


----------



## Aylaja (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich nicht auf einem PvE-Realm angemeldet um PvP spielen zu müssen!

Zumal wie schon in unendlich vielen Posts bemerkt wurde es sowohl für PvP´ler wie auch für PvE´ler nervig ist in das "Spielgebiet" der "anderen" eintreten zu müssen.
Es soll doch allen Spaß machen? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? 
Macht es aber nicht! Wenn man als PvE´ler der Unfähigkeit des "Miteinander" spielens im PvP begegnet kann man oft nur resignieren und es einfach aufgeben.
Am besten währ natürlich, wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn man sich mit dem flaggen abwechselt. Scheitert aber schon an der Kommunikation zwischen Horde und Allianz. Ne Gilde in BG? Die Möglichkeit haben die wenigsten.
Aaaber, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! Trotz der gewollten Feindlichkeit von Blizz zwischen Horde und Allianz haben einige wenige Spieler das Prinzip des "Miteinander arbeitens" kappiert und die Abwechslung beim flaggen klappt. ... bis irgend ein Bekloppter kommt und meint er müsse hier mal aufräumen, soviel Gefühlsduselei sei ja abartig. Diese Typen gibt es leider in beiden Fraktionen. Es scheint sogar unmöglich, dass man sich als PvE´ler mal mit den PvP´lern in einem BG absprechen kann, geschweige denn Verständniss füreinander entwickelt. Jeder wird als Noob oder Gimp von der jeweils anderen Interessengemeinschaft dargestellt. Worüber sich die Horde natürlich freut. Naja, nach 2 h PvP und 0 Erfolgen gebe ich auf (einige haben es nicht mal nach 7h geschafft). Meine Freizeit neben WoW ist mir dann doch kostbarer. 

An Blizz:
Dabei könnte es so einfach sein, lasst den PvP-Spielern ihre PvP Erfolge und den PvE-Spielern ihre PvE-Erfolge und lasst es sein beides zu vermischen. Das führt letztendlich nur zur Frustration, Streit, Stress, überflüssigen Threads, noch mehr Frustration und Stress und letztendlich zum Löschen von WoW auf der Festplatte. Dieses Spiel ist kein Spiel zum Zeitvertreib mehr, es ist eine regelrechte Lebensaufgabe geworden. Vorallem mit der Masse an Erfolgen die man machen "kann".


----------



## RaK´ (2. Mai 2009)

also ich finde so welche pvp erfolge eig. ganz nett nur dann hat man das prob. wie ich es heute hatte:

ich als pvp spieler war im arathibecken mit collgen für die pvp daily
wie manche es wohl kenn ist dort jeder einzele wichtig wiel man oft nur 15 vs. 15 oder wenn nich noch weniger zockt
nur warn diesmal ein paar dabei  zb. ein schamie server ....
die die ganze zeit nur rummstanden weder gedefft noch angeriffen oder gehealt haben,
und auf die frage wiso sie nix machen kam dann: wiso sollte ich hier was machen ich steh hier nur damit ich den erfolg bekomme und warte das dass spiel vorbei geht 

:-/   son kopf hab ich da bekommen ne eh 

also blizz next mal den  pve leuten nix schweres aufzwingen sie schaffen es eh nich


----------



## Littelbigboss (2. Mai 2009)

es zwingt euch keiner pvp zu machen und man soll au was tun für den erfolg


----------



## Seryma (2. Mai 2009)

shandron schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu heulen.
> Ich kann PVE  nicht ab, aber muss auch den König Ymiron umhauen für den Metaerfolg.
> Na und? Who cares?



Und ich kann dich mit deinen scheiß Kommentaren nicht leiden!

Dem TE ging es lediglich darum, zu fragen, warum wir PvP machen müssen dafür...
ich finde den Meta-Erfolg damit beschissen, werde ihn nichtmehr machen, will eigentlich nur die Haustiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (2. Mai 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot. Blizzard zwingt Euch nicht, PvP zu machen.
> Wenn ihr den Erfolg wirklich wollt, dann geht ihr halt ins PvP. Wenn ihr PvP sooo sehr hasst, dass ihr nicht ins BG geht, dann kriegt ihr halt auch keinen Erfolg.
> Ich freu mich, dass die ganzen "PvEler" für diese Erfolge ins BG gehen. Gestern auf diesem Weg relativ leicht den Erfolg "Abrisskugel" geholt.
> Warum sollte ich auch jemanden in Ruhe lassen, nur weil irgendein Kind ihm folgt? Ehre ist Ehre. Die meisten verlassen das BG direkt wieder, wenn sie ihren Erfolg haben und wenn das viele machen, dann ist das BG ruiniert. Darauf habe ich wiederrum keine Lust und mache es diesen Leuten (natürlich der gegnerischen Fraktion) so schwer wie möglich.


du redest von ehre, wenn du jemanden tötest,
der einem armen waisenkind die schönsten momente seines
lebens bescheren will??? was wird aus dem kind??
ehre???
dein verständnis von skrupellosigkeit ist mir unbegreiflich


----------



## DarkSever (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin horde PvE Spieler und habe letztens den erfolg im alterac machen wollen und es lief alles super. die allys standen im turm und warteten darauf, dass ein hordler es einnimmt und andersrum auch. keiner hat einander angegriffen denn mit emotes kann man sich da schon verständigen z.B. /anflehen /zeigen u.s.w. Die anderen Erfolge waren dann auch nicht das größte Problem. einfach mal eine pvp skillung zulegen, kostet zwar, aber wenn man den erfolg unbedingt haben will tut man ja schließlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (2. Mai 2009)

RaK´ schrieb:


> also ich finde so welche pvp erfolge eig. ganz nett nur dann hat man das prob. wie ich es heute hatte:
> 
> ich als pvp spieler war im arathibecken mit collgen für die pvp daily
> wie manche es wohl kenn ist dort jeder einzele wichtig wiel man oft nur 15 vs. 15 oder wenn nich noch weniger zockt
> ...



PVe´ler stehen mit GB´s genauso auf Kriegsfuss wie du mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw solche typen hat man aber auch auf PvP servern die einfach nur bischen ehre abfarmen wollen oder im open pvp drauf warten das einer halb tot mit 2 mobs an der backe sie nicht mitbekommt damit sie ihn heldenhaft umwämsen können -.-

Die schwierigkeit für die nicht pvp´ler besteht ja nur darin das man es selbst machen muss und nicht in der Gruppe reicht, wenn ich kein PvP mache kann auch blizz nicht erwarten das der pve´ler dann weiss was er mit der flagge im Auge des Sturms machen muss oder wo die Flaggen im AV stehn.


----------



## Evil Loki (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich auch nur PvE-Spieler. Aber an sich finde ich es richtig, dass man für den Meta-Erfolg von allen Aspekten des Spiels etwas machen muss. Die anderen Protodrachen kriegt man ja auch nicht geschenkt, entweder brauch man viel Glück oder Können. Dieser ist ja nun von allen noch am einfachsten zu kriegen. 

Ich finde aber, der Erfolg müsste heißen: "Gewinne jedes BG einmal", dann würden nämlich PvE- und PvP-Spieler in den BGs an einem Strang ziehen, weil beide gewinnen wollen.

Ich finde den Erfolg so wie er ist auch nicht schlimm, auch wenn ich erst einen Teil davon erledigt habe, nach einer Stunde. Ich finde ihn nur unfair den PvP-Spielern gegenüber, weil normales PvP ja so kaum möglich ist.


----------



## celivar (2. Mai 2009)

AV war ganz easy. Einen Hordler gesucht der gerade an einem Turm stand, dann ihn ins target genommen und /warten /warten /warten, raus ausm target und /zeigen /zeigen /zeigen. Hat mich verstanden und hat die Flagge gedreht,und gewartet bis ich sie gedreht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (2. Mai 2009)

Für mich als PVP Spieler ist das grausam...

5 mal AdS gewesen für Markenabgeben, was passiert...
ich war einer von 3 PVP interessierten Leuten, sprich wir haben gedefft, Basen erobert usw.
die restlichen 12 gehen alle zur Flagge um den Erfolg zu haben.
OK soweit so schlecht, aber was mich noch mehr nervt ist, wenn dann die Leute, sobald sie das Archievment haben das BG leaven...
Dann kommt der nächste rein der Archievment-geil ist usw.

ich versteh es echt nicht, alle nur am rummucken Whä werd von dem im PVP umgenatzt - nerft ihn!!
Aber was machen die selber? Die farmen mit blauem Equip und vllt Naxx Epics Archievments, für mich komplett wertlose Punkte.
Aber tun selber nichts für ihr Equip, hallo? was ändert es wenn man 100 Archievments mehr hat als n PVP Gegner, der dafür mehr Ehre sprich besseres EQ?

Also entweder Archievments machen und nicht meckern, oder aber die Fr***e halten...

So das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2009)

Macht doch eine Petition an Blizzard - das Ganze Erfolgssystem wieder verbannen.
Ich wäre bei den letzten zahlreichen Diskussionen um die Erfolge hier sogar dafür.

Viele wissen dadurch schon gar nicht mehr, was WoW eigentlich darstellen soll.
Soooo viele User sind einfach nur noch am meckern, Frustablassen, beleidigen etc.

Ist das noch das ins Leben gerufene WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (2. Mai 2009)

@ TE schonmal aufgefallen das bg nichts anderes ist als "Schlachtfeld" auf Englisch? Und unter Schlacht versteht man töten. Auch diejenigen die einen nicht grade die Rübe einhauen, so war das früher nun mal. Und da Schlachtfeld in WoW nunmal den Sinn hat das man sich gegenseitig die Rübe einhaut gibts auch keinen Grund für mimimi. Ich kloppe auch jeden Ally um den ich da sehe! So muss das halt sein


----------



## Lord Aresius (2. Mai 2009)

Borbarad86 schrieb:


> WoW ist in erster Linie ein PVE-orientiertes Spiel, vielleicht gibts deswegen mehr PVE Erfolge und herausforderungen. Schau dir mal den PVP anteil von WoW an 5 BG's, Arena und 1k Winter ansonsten ist alles PVE. PvP ist ein kleiner Zusatz von WoW mehr nicht. Und leveln musste auch im pve also brauchen sich die Pvpler nicht zu beschweren. Spielt halt ein PVP orientiertes Spiel.





8-) schrieb:


> ich glaub hier haben viele nicht begriffen, dass wow eigentlich ein pve spiel ist...



Danke, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Gebe beiden Postings 100 % recht.

was wäre ich glücklich wenn man PvP in WoW komplett abschafft.........   *träum*


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Mai 2009)

> Und leveln musste auch im pve also brauchen sich die Pvpler nicht zu beschweren. Spielt halt ein PVP orientiertes Spiel.



Dann sag ich dir Spiel doch ein PvE ONLY Spiel ...


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte die Erfolge ganz schnell. Hat 2 AVs gebraucht, 2x Auge des Sturms, 1x Arathibecken und 3x Warsong. Wem das zu viel ist dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 
(Gut mit dem alten AV wärs nen ganzes Stück heftiger gewesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## nekori (2. Mai 2009)

btw.  was genau heißt eigentlich patron?


wikipedia  krieg ich irgend wie keine präzise antwort.


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> btw.  was genau heißt eigentlich patron?
> 
> 
> wikipedia  krieg ich irgend wie keine präzise antwort.


Patron ist im Grunde ein Aufpasser. Das gleiche ist eine Matrone. Der Patron in WoW ist wahrscheinlich auf das aufpassen auf Kinder ausgelegt aber ein Patron kann auch der Schirmherr einer Gesellschaft, ein Heiliger der auf Christen aufpasst usw sein


----------



## nekori (2. Mai 2009)

danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (2. Mai 2009)

Dieses mal muss ich tatsächlich zustimmen. Der PVP-Erfolg ist wirklich extrem nervig. Allerdings war es auf Taerar so, dass die Horde tatsächlich gewartet hat, bis die Leute ihre Flaggen getagged hatten (zumindest im Alteractal).

Am schlimmsten war das Auge des Sturms! Das hat einige Anläufe gebraucht.


----------



## nerkin (2. Mai 2009)

ich finde die Diskussion genauso nervig wie die Leute die jetzt schon nach einem nerf von ulduar schreien. Wenn man den titel haben will soll man halt was tun.


----------



## ApolloxWoW (2. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Lösung des Problems wäre, wenn man den Erflg aufteilt, dass man entweder "eine harte Schule" , oder "Hoch lebe der König, mein Kleiner" machen muss. Dann aber auch etwas härter, z.B dass man in einer einzigen Schlacht jeweils 2 oder 3 mal machen muss oder 1ma ohne irgendwie gestorben zu sein oder was weiß ich, und Turm Utgarde eben auf heroisch. Dann würden die PvEler ihren Erfolg und die PvPler ihren machen.


----------



## nerkin (2. Mai 2009)

Das Problem ist es wird immer einer meckern egal ob pvpler oder pveler. Warum aknn man einfach nciht mal zufrieden sein hat man wenigstems was getan um sich den titel zu erabeiten. Wenn man meckert will man den gar nicht.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Mai 2009)

der erfolg um den es geht ist 100% "Eine harte Schule"

ich finde diesen Erfolg auch Sch**** und als Stoffie/Heiler hat man eh keine chance da mal die Flagge im Auge zu bekommen geschweige denn in WS da alle wie die egomanen da hin rennen und keiner auf den anderen achtet

hoffentlich wird der mist raus gepacht denn im Offi Forum ist ne heiße diskusion darüber

gab sogar schon stelleungsnahme seitens der Blauen

Offi Forum


----------



## ReWahn (2. Mai 2009)

freut euch doch, dass ihr nicht als erfolg euer kind zum kill von yogg-saron mitnehmen müsst...
da wäre das geschrei viel grösser. und verständlich, weils dann pvp-spielern und frisch-80ern ganz verwehrt bliebe.
aber ein paar lächerliche bg-aktionen? sry, wer das zu viel verlangt findet sollte wieder abenteuer auf dem reiterhof spielen.

und leute, wenn man nen gegner sieht, der da tappen will, haut man ihm um, egal ob der nur n achievement will oder nicht.
pvp = gegeneinander.


----------



## Ragmo (2. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter pvp gegener deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pve server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pvp zu machen um den matrone der kinderwoche zu werden .... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins bg und die hordler felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen



Ich bin ein absoluter pve gegner (schlimm genug das man damit lvln muss). deswegen spiele ich auch auf nen pvp server und nun wird man dazu genötigt pve zu machen um den matro der kinderwoche zu werden (auch bei vielen andren welterfolgen-.-) ... Ich gehe nur mit hasenohren im kleid ins pve und die mobs felxen mich einfach um obwohl ich niemanden was tue  ich will doch nur die erfolge machen und bin dann wieder weg aber nein ....  Ich weiss ganz grosses mimimi aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen 
.
.
.
wer pvp'ler is wird bei den GANZEN welterfolgen NOCH MEHR genötigt als DU

selbst einer der garkeinen plan von pvp hat stehlt sich einfach in den pulk und hat dann auch glück! n hasttrank im ads und gut is. ws-->am hintern des flagenträgers stehn und warten bis er stirbt. av-->in nen turm rein und tappen is nu nich das prob. ab-->hoftappen /afk und TADA
sind wenns gut geht bisl über ne stunde... wielange darf der pvp'ler pve machen bis er alle hat? (auch eiersammeln)


----------



## Shataar (2. Mai 2009)

omg der größte heul thread ever...
jetzt müsst ihr einmal aber auch nur ein einziges mal pvp machen und schon geht das gejammer los.
es kann nicht alles so einfach sein wie das nobelgartenfest wo man in 2 stunden den meta hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (2. Mai 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> > ich glaub hier haben viele nicht begriffen, dass wow eigentlich ein pve spiel ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pvp ging schon in der releaseversion, ohne bgs etc, aber open-pvp wo man wollte, also kann wow kein pve-spiel sein.

spielt lieber Hdro, dort ist pvp wirklich nur ein gimmick und auf eine zone begrenzt.


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir hat der Erfolg für Warsong ewig gedauert^^und einmal hatte ich dann endlich die Flagge und hatte das kid nicht draußen xD

^^aber im Endeffekt spiele ich jetzt wieder extrem viel pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne den Erfolg hätte ich das wohl nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Arcanmage macht im bg so verdammt viel spaß xD man stirbt zwar aber in den meisten fällen kann man noch irgendwas mit in den tod reißen^^


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Mai 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Danke, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Gebe beiden Postings 100 % recht.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so

PvP gab es schon von anfang an..und eben der Pve anteil ist schon viel größer und trotzdem sind es allein die pveler die rumheulen..

Ich mach beides gerne ist ne perfekte Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier von pvp abschaffen reden nur weil man mal für einen erfolg da nen bisschen reingehen muss..wie geht ihr denn ab ey xD

oder ist das eher auf die "meine klasse wird ja nur wegen pvp genervt" Argumentation zurückzuführen?


----------



## 50Cent200 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe ja, dass Blizz nicht nachgibt und den Erfolg lässt und wer deswegen aufhört oder weiß ich nicht was macht, sollte sich mal über seine momentane Situation gedanken machen, denn das ist echt abnormal, was es so für Leute gibt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defoga (2. Mai 2009)

So ab Seite 6 nichtmehr gelesen, also flame me wenns schon wo steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich denke einfach, dass das Problem nicht darin liegt, dass die PvE'ler, die in der besten Gilde auf dem Server sind und schon verseuchten + schwarzen Proto haben, sich beschweren mal in ein Bg zu gehen.
Die Erfolge der Events sind meiner Meinung nach ne gute Möglichkeit für Casuals oder einfach Leute, die in einem nicht ganz so guten Raid sind auch mal ein "besonderes" Mount zu bekommen. Diese Möglichkeit wird ihnen mit dem Erfolg genommen, so wie ich das sehe. Jeder der mal mit blauem Equip in nem Bg war weiss denk ich was ich meine ^^. 

Genauso die Pvp'ler mit ihrem Frostwyrm. Denke keiner von denen wird den Erfolg wegen dem Proto machen. Und die ganzen Titel nerven sowieso finde ich.

Ich habe alle im 1. oder 2. bg bekommen, ohne dass Horde mitgeholfen hat. Allerdings hab ich auch einigermaßen Pvp Equip und bin schnell im Aufmounten + Losreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruß


----------



## DarkØm3n (2. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ich würde dem bg lieber fern bleiben aber ich werde ja von blizzard zu gezwungen



Mit diesem Satz meinst du wohl eher:
Ich werde von Blizzard ''gewzungen'' zu spielen.
Wer zwingt dich denn bitte? Du dich selber, nicht Blizzard dich. Deine Wahl was du machen MÖCHTEST, ZWINGEN tut niemand irgendwen.


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gern doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Mai 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Also m.E. ist der Erfolg "Eine harte Schule" einfach nur Mist.
> 
> Die PvE-Spieler beschweren sich das sie in ein BG "müssen" und die PvP-Spieler beschweren sich das 1. kein normales BG mehr möglich ist und sie 2. selbst in eine Instanz "müssen" um den Erfolg zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



nur find du mal als pvpler ne gruppe für ne inze^^ also zumindest auf maly is es meist unmöglich (zumindest als pala^^)


----------



## Aylaja (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es tatsächlich nochmal gewagt und 3h PvP an meien 2 vohergegangenen Stunden dran gehangen (will ja nicht als Jammerlappen gelten^^)
Und echt, juhu.    ...    *einen* von diesen verfuc...ten Aufgaben aus "Eine harte Schule" geschafft.
Jetzt bin ich noch frustrierter, habe Kopfschmerzen, maule alle um mich herrum an und geh ins Bett. 
Danke Blizz, für diesen wunderschönen Tag.

Es war schon schlimm genug als Weihnachtsgnom in nen BG gehen zu müssen nur um in der nächsten Sekunde (zu recht) vom nächstbesten umgekarrt zu werden, toll, den Rest des BG´s warten oder abbrechen, nur um beim nächsten das Gleiche zu erleben. Das war allerdings nicht sooo schlimm, weil man nicht wirklich andere Spieler gestört hat. Aber das hier ist echt beschi...en. Um diesen Erfolg zu bekommen werden tiefgreifende Aktionen von einem verlangt die das ganze BG zu einer Katastrophe ausarten lassen. Jeder hat Frust und der Spaß an der Sache geht verloren.
Morgen wird für mich auf *jeden* Fall ein WoW-freier-Tag.


PS: wünsch euch trotzden allen eine gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makrash (3. Mai 2009)

^^


----------



## Kaokal (3. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ich würde dem bg lieber fern bleiben aber ich werde ja von blizzard zu gezwungen




Keiner zwingt dich rein du zwingst dich selber rein für nen Achievement lol...wir PvPler werden auch laufend für Achievements in Inis etc. "gezwungen" und weil du EINMAL in nen BG musst weinst gleich?


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Kaokal schrieb:


> Keiner zwingt dich rein du zwingst dich selber rein für nen Achievement lol...wir PvPler werden auch laufend für Achievements in Inis etc. "gezwungen" und weil du EINMAL in nen BG musst weinst gleich?


/sign
Hatte obwohl ich im Grunde PvElerin bin Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## verrus (3. Mai 2009)

Das ganze Mimimi geht mir auffn Sack. "ICh werde von Blizz dazu gezwungen mimimi" Keiner zwingt Dich. Ist Dir selbst überlassen das zu machen oder halt nicht. Mir stinken die elendigen Hin und her Fliegereien oder 5 Millionen Eier sinnlos sammeln um ein beschissenes Kleid zu bekommen. Aber wayne. Ich will alle Erfolge also Augen zu und durch. Kein Grund rum zu mosern und hier rum zu whinen.


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

verrus schrieb:


> Das ganze Mimimi geht mir auffn Sack. "ICh werde von Blizz dazu gezwungen mimimi" Keiner zwingt Dich. Ist Dir selbst überlassen das zu machen oder halt nicht. Mir stinken die elendigen Hin und her Fliegereien oder 5 Millionen Eier sinnlos sammeln um ein beschissenes Kleid zu bekommen. Aber wayne. Ich will alle Erfolge also Augen zu und durch. Kein Grund rum zu mosern und hier rum zu whinen.


Eigentlich schade den ersten Post nem Flame zu opfern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (3. Mai 2009)

Finde diese Erfolge auch zum kotzen, jedoch weil ich gerne BGs mache. Und wenn im Auge oder Warsong im chat andauernd geschrieben wird "Lasst jedem mal die Flaffe", muss ich leider laut lachend die Flagge abgeben.....


----------



## KiLLa239 (3. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur zum kotzen das man von Blizzad zum pvp gezwungen wird . ich beschwere mich nicht das ich umgauen werde... ich will nur endlich dieses scheiss archivment machen



Auf PvP Servern wirst du auch zu PvE gezwungen, um zu questen...

Alle beschweren sich, dass WoW zu leicht ist und dann kommt einmal son achievment und alle heulen... habe den erfolg ohne probs schon mit 3 chars gemacht.


----------



## tatoonchen (3. Mai 2009)

Ich vertsehe nicht, das ihr hier auf den ganzen PvElern rumhackt weil sie den Erfolg zu schwierig finden. Von wegen ein Erfolg muss ja schwer sein. dann Frage ich mich was schwer daran ist 2 stunden rumzusitzen und Eier abzufarmen. Oder sich in jedem gasthaus Süßigkeiten abzuholen?! Es gibt so viele Sinnlos Erfolge die man hinterhergeworfen bekommt, warum muss dann der so schwer sein? 
Ich habe seit Freitag nix andres mehr gemacht als BG´s habe mir sogar PVP Set geschneidert und Abhärtungsfläschen ect. Ist ja nicht so das ich nicht wöllte. Aber es geht nicht! 
Ich bin sowas von gefrustet weil ich mir wirklich mühe gebe den Erfolg zu bekommen, aber es ist wirklich schwer!
Heute morgen nach 2 Stunden warten auf AV fast Glück gehabt, geh Turm hoch, 3 Hordies lassen mich vorbei, ich tappe die Flagge und der Countdown läuft runter..... noch 2 Sek da kommt so ein netter Schurke und macht mich nieder. Als Stoffi voll geil. 
Wenn man kein Glück mit Kooperativen Gegnern hat hat man bei dem Erfolg als nicht PvPler keine Chance! 

Wieso wurden denn dann die Metas mit dem Kleid beim Liebesgott rausgepatcht? Weil es Leute gibt die zu faul waren sich jede Stunde das Geschenk zu holen, aber das ich jetzt 7 Tage PVP spielen muss das ist ok......... Und ob ich dann die Erfolge hab wage ich auch zu bezweifeln

Das nenn ich mal Gerechtigkeit. 

Ich geh jetzt raus an die Sonne, und hoffe das ich nicht versuche die Flagge vom Regierungspräsidium zu tappen.....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Mai 2009)

ist nunmal so wie es ist.....

beim ältesten-erfolg wurde sich über die instanzgänge beschwert.....beim nobelgarten-erfolg wurde darüber geweint weil dieser zu einfach war...in der kinderwoche wird über die pvp-erfolge gejammert....usw...

ihr müsst diese erfolge nicht zwingend machen....lasst es doch sein wenn ihr euch darüber aufregt. ein guter pve-spieler erhält ein 310er mount über pve erfolge....ein guter pvp-spieler über arenawertung. lasst die erfolge sein oder hört auf mit dem ständigen geweine....


----------



## Belsina5 (3. Mai 2009)

mir sind die erfolge zurzeit total egal 
ich habe mir nur die 2 pets geholt
mir hat die arbeit für den valentinserfolg schon so gereicht
das ich zurzeit kein bedarf darauf mehr habe
ich zock zwar gerne pvp aber so wie ich willl
 und zum kinderfest find ich die erfolge total unpassend naja
es heißt ja leider nicht world of kuschelkraft *g*


----------



## Kryptmann (3. Mai 2009)

Räbäääää ich will aber alles und wehe ich muss etwas machen das mir garnicht gefällt denn sie zwingen mich Räbäääää das ist sowas von gemein von Blizz. *Taschentuch nehm*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind bestimmt die Menschen die früher beim Topfschlagen nie getroffen haben und beim verteilen der Süßigkeiten (trotz verfehlen) immer was bekommen haben, ja ja so ist es wenn man nicht Schwimmen kann ist immer die Badehose schuld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (3. Mai 2009)

Einmal was schreiben hier und man hatt 2 wochen was zu lachen ^^

Naja flamed mal schön weiter ich hab den scheiss erflog  um 2 uhr morgens gemacht also ist das thema für mich durch .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (3. Mai 2009)

Die Erfolge schafft man auch wenn man kein PvP Spieler ist. Spiele nicht so oft PvP hatte die Erfolge trotzdem ziemlich schnell.

Aber eines versteh ich nicht. Die Leute meckern weil man alles in den Arsch geschoben kriegt und wenn man sich einmal bisschen anstrengen muss geht gleich das grosse heulen los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shanndorano (3. Mai 2009)

Die Weltereignisse erstrecken sich meines Wissens NICHT ins PVP (belehrt mich eines besseren falls dem doch so ist) 
Weihnachten, Nobelgarten etc.... somit sind sie Teil von PVE und nicht PVP, somit ist der Erfolg "Eine Harte Schule" ein Witz
und die PVEler regen sich zu Recht auf.

PVP-Chars die PVE-Erfolge abstauben, finde ich auch etwas eigenartig


----------

